# Body Piercing



## daniel (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing Indicating Opening In Skin.

Note Just States Complication Of Body Piercing. Patient Had Horns Put In. 


How Would You Diagnosis This.


Thank You
Daniel,cpc


----------



## lavanyamohan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello, 
May be open wound of unspecified site, complicated-dx-879.9-


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying not to laugh... 

What about something from 910.6 - 910.9?


----------

